# Sand Substrate



## azn_fishy55 (Aug 7, 2005)

I am using a sand substrate for my BW tank in a medium low light planted tank, do you think this a good idea?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well sand is a lot easier to deal with, and I think it would most likely be in that case also.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

It's better than gravel, but not the best for growing plants, as it has no nutrients. But if the plants you're growing aren't too demanding, it will probably be fine.


----------



## azn_fishy55 (Aug 7, 2005)

Well, I intend to mix it with regular gravel with a laterite layer. The ratio would be 50:50.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Bad idea............
A bottom of laterite (about 1 -1 1/2 inch deep covered by 2 inches of sand would work best. Leave the regular gravel out. Or you could just use straight onyx sand.


----------



## azn_fishy55 (Aug 7, 2005)

But doesn't the laterite have to be in the middle, like fist a small layer of sand(about 1") then the layer of laterite then the another layer of sand(about 2")


----------



## azn_fishy55 (Aug 7, 2005)

well it seems my LFS doesn't sell laterite so I won't use it anyway it is a low light tank and I could use Flourish tags right?


----------

